# Piranha 3 DD (2011)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Dimension has hired a director and writers for the sequel to this past summer's camp fest Piranha 3D.

Set hit theaters in August 2011, the second flick - called Piranha 3 DD - will be directed by John Gulager and written by Patrick Melton and Marcus Dunstan (Saw 3D).

I had fun with the first flick, so definitely looking forward to more drunken college kids being turned into chum.....oh and 3D boobies. 

http://www.deadline.com/2010/10/dim...-piranha-3d-sequel-into-theaters-next-summer/


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh man! Sequels are always way more over the top then the originals but considering the first film this one is going to be insane. Is it possible to cram more boobs, blood and camp into a film? We'll soon find out!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Johnny Thunder said:


> I had fun with the first flick, so definitely looking forward to more drunken college kids being turned into chum.....oh and 3D boobies.


Wow, you mean they're going to have *these* in 3DD in the movie? Neato


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Not even close.


----------



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah, that's only a picture of one boobie. They usually travel in pairs.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I haven't the first one yet.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Release date pushed back to 11-23.

Hopefully to reshoot the 3D boobies.

http://www.dreadcentral.com/news/43520/get-bitten-ass-first-piranha-3dd-details


----------

